# Do you have a Samsung TV as a RVU client (non-Cxx) to a Genie DVR?



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

As the title/poll states ...

Do you have a Samsung TV as an RVU client to a Genie DVR, without any receiver.

In summary, no Cxx/H2x/HRxx receiver at the Samsung TV, just at least one Samsung TV in your home configured as an RVU client to a Genie, without a DirecTV client box in between.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

If you just voted (Alan Gordon, PCampbell), please delete and vote again.

I just changed it slightly to split the Yes vote to add an HD and UHD option.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> If you just voted (Alan Gordon, PCampbell), please delete and vote again.
> 
> I just changed it slightly to split the Yes vote to add an HD and UHD option.


Done!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a new Samsung 60" hu8550 UHD 4k tv but its connected just to the Genie. No RVU. I dont like the idea of having to pay $6 to get 4K because its in the same room as the genie, but may consider shutting off a bedroom HD receiver to make of the cost if the movies get better and cheaper.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have 3 x RVU Samsung's hooked up via Ethernet


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Stevies3 said:


> I have 3 x RVU Samsung's hooked up via Ethernet


Interesting. please vote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont have any RVU TVs, neither do I plan to get one. and even if I did buy a new TV that had RVU "by default", I still would not use it as I don't like clients. Nothing wrong with them, I just dont like them


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have one RVU capable Sammy, and will have another when I lurch for a 4K, but as with my existing one, I will use a Genie client as I am doing now.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Couldn't vote since not an option for me. Yes I have a Samsung RVU TV that I HAD connected to a Genie but stopped using the client and am using a C41W due to the poor performance/bugs of the Samsung client and lack of support from Samsung for same.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I also have 2 x C41, oddly I sometimes get stuttering picture motion on the C41's from time to time and have had good results with my RVU's. Truth be told newer Samsung units are better than first and second generation RVU sets.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

RAD said:


> Couldn't vote since not an option for me. Yes I have a Samsung RVU TV that I HAD connected to a Genie but stopped using the client and am using a C41W due to the poor performance/bugs of the Samsung client and lack of support from Samsung for same.


Hmmm. I wonder if I add a 4th option for "No - but I do have a Samsung HD or UHD capable TV attached via receiver" if that would mess up the poll again.

I think it keeps the results tied to their position in the poll, thus if I add a 4th option it should keep the rest. Hmmm.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a Samsung and it is RVU capable and does see they Genie, but is not using RVU.

I tried to connect it today, but apparently that requires authorization or more receiver fees.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> I have a Samsung and it is RVU capable and does see they Genie, but is not using RVU.
> 
> I tried to connect it today, but apparently that requires authorization or more receiver fees.


if you want to add the RVU as additional client, it does require an extra TV fee. however, if you want to try it just for kicks, you can "replace" one of your DirecTV clients during the client set up process. Of course, this is assuming you already have at least one.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Samsung 64f8500 but have not enabled RVU. RVU costs the same per month as a receiver so I have an HR24 connected.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

I have one RVU Samsung's hooked up via Ethernet


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

stickywicket said:


> I have one RVU Samsung's hooked up via Ethernet


How do you like that? Do you also have any Genie clients to compare it with?

(And where does one find Cricket in N. CA??)


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Samsung 2014 4K TV (UN55HU9000FXZA) hooked up to my HR34 as a RVU client. Was able to do it myself since I had the correct DECA available to get it setup. Took a little convincing to get Customer Service to hook it up without a service call, but they finally did. Downloading the 4K Tutorial now and will try out one of the PPV movies as soon as I can. So far everything is working pretty well.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

p3pilot said:


> I have a Samsung 2014 4K TV (UN55HU9000FXZA) hooked up to my HR34 as a RVU client. Was able to do it myself since I had the correct DECA available to get it setup. Took a little convincing to get Customer Service to hook it up without a service call, but they finally did. Downloading the 4K Tutorial now and will try out one of the PPV movies as soon as I can. So far everything is working pretty well.


Get to play with a 4K VOD yet?


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Get to play with a 4K VOD yet?


I downloaded what was listed as the 4K Tutorial, but it is appears to be a NASCAR documentary. Little bit strange. Have queued up Star Trek to download tonight and will hopefully be able to watch tomorrow and see what it looks like. Actually very happy using the TV as an RVU client. I should have done it a while ago. Have had the TV since May.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

p3pilot said:


> I downloaded what was listed as the 4K Tutorial, but it is appears to be a NASCAR documentary. Little bit strange. Have queued up Star Trek to download tonight and will hopefully be able to watch tomorrow and see what it looks like. Actually very happy using the TV as an RVU client. I should have done it a while ago. Have had the TV since May.


How's the performance of the RVU client, as compared to HDMI attached that you had?

Using the Genie remote, just working with the TV directly? or the Samsung remote?


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Sixto said:


> How's the performance of the RVU client, as compared to HDMI attached that you had?
> 
> Using the Genie remote, just working with the TV directly? or the Samsung remote?


So far I am very happy with the performance. I a using a CCK that I had from years ago when I first hooked up Whole Home networking. Might try hooking it direct to my wired ethernet and see if that causes any problems. Would rather not have that CCK hooked up and plugged in.

I don't have a Genie remote, so I am using the remotes that came with the TV. Had to go here:

https://cdns.directv.com/remote/Genie_Remote_Samsung_Smart_Remote_Comparison.png

to figure out how to bring up the DirecTV menu and list. My TV came with the Smart Remote shown along with a larger sized remote with the buttons shown on the on screen remote.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

So I am assuming the 4k content will download via satellite overnight, sort of like a background software download, correct?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> So I am assuming the 4k content will download via satellite overnight, sort of like a background software download, correct?


Correct!

A broadband-connected Genie is not required in order to get 4K VOD since the movies are delivered via the satellite and not through broadband. However, broadband is required for the installation of the customer's DIRECTV 4K Ready TV, and the connection should be maintained so the TV can receive future software updates.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Correct!
> 
> A broadband-connected Genie is not required in order to get 4K VOD since the movies are delivered via the satellite and not through broadband. However, broadband is required for the installation of the customer's DIRECTV 4K Ready TV, and the connection should be maintained so the TV can receive future software updates.


I wouldn't have thought one would need a wide pipe to keep the TV up-to-date....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I wouldn't have thought one would need a wide pipe to keep the TV up-to-date....


Not sure what you mean by "wide pipe" perhaps "broadband"? if that is the case, I am not sure there is a way to network with dial-up... that is the reason why BB is required....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "wide pipe" perhaps "broadband"? if that is the case, I am not sure there is a way to network with dial-up... that is the reason why BB is required....


If the definition of broadband (=wide pipe) is anything but dialup, well, perhaps.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> I have a Samsung 2014 4K TV (UN55HU9000FXZA) hooked up to my HR34 as a RVU client. Was able to do it myself since I had the correct DECA available to get it setup. Took a little convincing to get Customer Service to hook it up without a service call, but they finally did. Downloading the 4K Tutorial now and will try out one of the PPV movies as soon as I can. So far everything is working pretty well.


I was considering the 66" model of this series, so I'm really curious if the 4K will work for you over RVU on it. Someone posted here that the 9000 series, which use the One Connect box, aren't supported for DIRECTV's streamed 4K. Would love to hear what you experience...


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I was considering the 66" model of this series, so I'm really curious if the 4K will work for you over RVU on it. Someone posted here that the 9000 series, which use the One Connect box, aren't supported for DIRECTV's streamed 4K. Would love to hear what you experience...


Working just fine for me with the One Connect box. Originally I set it up with a DECA CCK and once the TV was authorized, I switched it out to a direct ethernet connection.

I downloaded what it says is the tutorial, but is actually a 48 minute IMAX NASCAR documentary from a few years ago. It looks great. I asked it to record Star Trek 4K and it downloaded to the Genie overnight. Will probably get around to the Star Trek $12.99 PPV on either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I was considering the 66" model of this series, so I'm really curious if the 4K will work for you over RVU on it. Someone posted here that the 9000 series, which use the One Connect box, aren't supported for DIRECTV's streamed 4K. Would love to hear what you experience...


I don't think it's the 9000 series one connect that doesn't work it's the upgrade one connect box for the 2013 model that not supported

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> Working just fine for me with the One Connect box. Originally I set it up with a DECA CCK and once the TV was authorized, I switched it out to a direct ethernet connection.
> 
> I downloaded what it says is the tutorial, but is actually a 48 minute IMAX NASCAR documentary from a few years ago. It looks great. I asked it to record Star Trek 4K and it downloaded to the Genie overnight. Will probably get around to the Star Trek $12.99 PPV on either Monday or Tuesday.


Awesome!



Christopher Gould said:


> I don't think it's the 9000 series one connect that doesn't work it's the upgrade one connect box for the 2013 model that not supported
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I really hope that's the case. I'm still torn on springing for the 66" 9000 model given all the other discussion about chipsets, bandwidth, encoding, etc. But it's good to know.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I really hope that's the case. I'm still torn on springing for the 66" 9000 model given all the other discussion about chipsets, bandwidth, encoding, etc. But it's good to know.


I would have went with the 65" 9000 if I could have afforded it, but it was out of my reach. A 60" 9000 would have been nice but they didn't make that size. Probably because sharp seems to make the 60" for samsung and samsung makes their own panels for the 65. But I still love the 60" hu8550 upscaled native directv looks good depending on source and bluray is prefect. Really like 3d never had that on my old sony rptv.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Just moved my 40" Samsung into my bedroom and replaced it with a 50" Samsung 8550 4K. Then I found out that my HR44 cannot be connected to it, and it must be used as an RVU. So, I'm replacing an old HR23-700 with the Genie (and I'll lose two tuners). DTV also said that I must have a DECA and an Ethernet connection for 4K. After reading these posts, I have some questions:

- All of my TVs (including the 4K) and DVRs are already connected to the Internet via WiFi. So, then, what does the DECA do?
- I was told that the Ethernet cable will run from the DECA to the 4K. Will it then pull all programming from the HR44? (Like a mini client?)
- I also was told that I would be able to set a recording on the HR44 from the 4K. Is this correct?

Installation is scheduled for this Sunday. I hope I won't be disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes it is. The 4k tv will act exactly like a genie mini client built into it. So you'll be able to do all that. Set recordings and control its to do list etc. It pulls everything from the genie. 

Do you have any other tvs? Even if not you could still keep the other hr but you'd be paying for one more receiver than you used to. You'd just have two connections on one of the tvs. 

Deca will make the connection from the genie to the 4k a hard wired connection which is probably mandatory for any 4k shows as they may be a bit much for wifi.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted No don't like the idea of charging monthly for the TV as a client, it's already an expensive 4k TV as it is
don't need to throw more money away

I don't have a 4k set and probably never will, once they got rid of the beloved plasma TV's, I said i'm not getting LCD's.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Tech arrived first thing this morning. Thought he'd be done in a flash. I was wrong. Turns out he had done only one RVU install and had absolutely no experience with 4K. He tried several different configurations, but couldn't get anything to work. He decided, instead, to go outside and disassemble all existing cabling at the switch and rearrange it. This severed all satellite connections on all DVRs, which then couldn't be re-established. Exasperated (and very pissed), I told him to put everything back the way it was originally and to call his supervisor. In the process of swapping the DVRs, he dropped my HR44 on the floor!! After restoring everything to it's original location/configuration, he still was unable to get a signal. He said the HR44 must be broken. (I knew it wasn't because Whole Home was working perfectly.) I talked to his supervisor, who said he'd send another tech. In the meantime (while the first tech was still fiddling outside), I did a reset on the HR44. And what do you know! Satellite connection re-established. That's all that was needed!! So then the second tech arrived, and he said that although he had done multiple RVU installs, he had never even seen a 4K TV. Both then admitted that DTV not had provided little to no training in RVU/4K. So, then, I asked, why was DTV scheduling 4K installs?? No answer. In the end, I decided to wait with this RVU thing, especially since the second tech (who had been at my house before) shared with me that he expected to start beta testing a brand new 4K-compatible, cloud-based DVR in about two weeks! And he offered to install the new 13-tuner digital LNB, which he's doing tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

For future reference for anyone... Leave off all mention of 4k in terms of how it gets hooked up. It's identical to any other RVU tv setup. Evidently the only thing at all different is how they close the work order so that the account will be flagged for 4k content.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> How do you like that? Do you also have any Genie clients to compare it with?
> 
> (And where does one find Cricket in N. CA??)


It works great. No, I do not have any Genie clients.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

p3pilot said:


> So far I am very happy with the performance. I a using a CCK that I had from years ago when I first hooked up Whole Home networking. Might try hooking it direct to my wired ethernet and see if that causes any problems. Would rather not have that CCK hooked up and plugged in.
> 
> I don't have a Genie remote, so I am using the remotes that came with the TV. Had to go here:
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Couldn't figure out how to get list and menu with the Samsung remote. Works perfectly! BTW, I have my 65HU8550 hooked up and able to get 4k quasi-wireless. I am using two AC routers with the one connected to the TV as a bridge and it works perfectly. I already had a Netgear 6300 router when T-Mobile offered the freebee AC1900 router so figured why not...using the AC1900 as the main router and the 6300 is my bridge at the TV connected at 1300 Mbits.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Have had several occurances of "location not authorized". The TV is still obviously connected to the genie as the DirecTV screensaver will eventually come on in that situation. The only way to restore the connection is to go to the genie and " pretend" like I am going to add another client and get to the code screen then unplug the Samsung and wait 30 second and then plug it back in... Once that is done it connects back to the RVU without code entry. Very strange.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Recently got a Samsung UN40HU6950. Have not yet attempted getting it added as a RVU. We do have a Genie Whole House system. One of primary reasons for not connecting as a RVU is the information in the Samsung's GUIDE. In setting up the Samsung and connecting it to the Genie, it populated its version of Guide information. That information does not seem to include any of the several OTA channels we get through an AM-21 attached to our Genie. The TV's Guide also includes all the non-HD channel duplicates that I had hidden in my Genie. How do I get the Samsung's Guide to mirror the information in my Genie Guide? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't answer your question about the Samsung guide, but if you add your Samsung TV as an RVU client (without a Cxx box) then you will have the Genie guide for channels, not the Samsung guide.



> Recently got a Samsung UN40HU6950. Have not yet attempted getting it added as a RVU. We do have a Genie Whole House system. One of primary reasons for not connecting as a RVU is the information in the Samsung's GUIDE. In setting up the Samsung and connecting it to the Genie, it populated its version of Guide information. That information does not seem to include any of the several OTA channels we get through an AM-21 attached to our Genie. The TV's Guide also includes all the non-HD channel duplicates that I had hidden in my Genie. How do I get the Samsung's Guide to mirror the information in my Genie Guide? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RDH416 said:


> Recently got a Samsung UN40HU6950. *Have not yet attempted getting it added as a RVU.* We do have a Genie Whole House system. One of primary reasons for not connecting as a RVU is the information in the Samsung's GUIDE. In setting up the Samsung and connecting it to the Genie, it populated its version of Guide information. That information does not seem to include any of the several OTA channels we get through an AM-21 attached to our Genie. The TV's Guide also includes all the non-HD channel duplicates that I had hidden in my Genie. How do I get the Samsung's Guide to mirror the information in my Genie Guide? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


If you haven't added the TV as an RVU client, how are you seeing the guide?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I think you are miss understanding. The tv has a built in guide itself. In the tv setup you enter your provider and it downloads the information from the internet to match your provider.

As for not having your locals I dont know because mine has them.
Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I think you are miss understanding. The tv has a built in guide itself. In the tv setup you enter your provider and it downloads the information from the internet to match your provider.
> 
> As for not having your locals I dont know because mine has them.
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Precisely, my comments were related to that built in guide which is what appears when the "GUIDE" button on my Samsung remote is pushed. Maybe it's different once the RVU is established??
Regarding the OTA channels, perhaps I should have said that the local channels carried by Directv did show, just nothing from the AM-21, the channels ending with "-1, -2, etc."

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, it is different. When you activate the built-in RVU and you switch to the RVU input, you will get the Genie guide, just like on the Genie itself.



RDH416 said:


> Maybe it's different once the RVU is established??


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, it is different. When you activate the built-in RVU and you switch to the RVU input, you will get the Genie guide, just like on the Genie itself.


Great. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

